# Can you locate your local evacuation plan/FEMA camp map?



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Not too long ago I found FEMA evacuation plans for my area. It was on a local government website. Apparently it was there for download by attendees of a conference. 

I started looking for the plans where a lot of my family lives--a major metropolitan area. Sure enough they had them online. 

If you're not in a major metro area, search for one that deals with the largest local area. You'll likely find at least the planned camp locations.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I know our local plan. Part of my job. We even had a training on mass casualties event. Hopefully we never have to implement. But our local gov'ts have plans. Whether they are effective or not, who knows until SHTF.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know about my local governments plan and really don't care,I've heard about some dog and pony show up in the village every now and then, their plans haven't been very good for the past twenty yrs as our State,county,town is in deep debt.I do know my plans and will stick to them.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Take a look in the blue (government) pages of your phone book.

We have 5 pages of our government listings dedicated to this. It gives info on:
How will you learn of an event
Classifications of events
Potassium Iodide (for nuke events)
Definitions of radiation
Emergency phone numbers
If you're told to take shelter
Farm animals
Evacuation information
- What to take with you
- If you need transportation
- Where to go (including maps of locations and routes)


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Prior to retirement, I was the Emergency Coordinator for my city. We have no evac plan! None! Zilch! Thats because we were identified as a host area for the capitol region and the cities along the Atlantic seaboard in my state. They would be coming here.

Luckily for us, after refusing to go along with the state plan (we had neither the staffing nor the other resources to host thousands of evacuees), the state planned for "super shelters" in the state capitol and in areas even further west than we were. Of course, those self-evacuating would most likely still show up on our doorstep to some degree. We will be happy to point them in the right direction.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

jezcruzen, please don't send them any farther west, with all the prison inmates, meth heads, paroled felons, and un-caught criminals we already have, we don't need any more population, I say this tongue in cheek, but am about halfway serious.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

horseman1946 said:


> jezcruzen, please don't send them any farther west, with all the prison inmates, meth heads, paroled felons, and un-caught criminals we already have, we don't need any more population, I say this tongue in cheek, but am about halfway serious.


 Don't worry, brother. The "super shelter" is in Richmond. Other designated shelters are up in the vicinity of Harrisonburg on I81.

Without giving us any supplies or staffing resources, the state wanted us to just suck it up and provide the assistance at whatever level called for. I said, "No".

Estimates are that 400K people will evacuate Tidewater in advance of the land fall of a major hurricane. God knows how many would come out of D.C. should an evac from there be necessary. Nope.. can't do it. I did offer to blow a few bridges, however. That didn't go over well. Those state people have no sense of humor.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> I don't know about my local governments plan and really don't care,I've heard about some dog and pony show up in the village every now and then, their plans haven't been very good for the past twenty yrs as our State,county,town is in deep debt.I do know my plans and will stick to them.


In our case we found planned camps very close to where we were considering a land buy. There is absolutely NOTHING out there right now. It is in the middle of nowhere and no sign of what it would become in an evacuation. But it made sense, as it was equidistant from large cities and terrain was favorable.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I was not surprised to see the listings of locations of Wisconsin camps. Both are places I have been to and seen. Easily accessed by the FEDERAL Interstate Highway, and rail as well. One was used to 'house" (detain) Cubans from when Castro let a whole bunch come to the US (remember that? - my liberal city at that time took scads of them, had big time major crime and social problems come with them - and they had supposedly been "screened" and "sponsored"). I can only imagine what the detainment area was like. It is still there, still set up with fencing, concertina wire, and all, ready to use. No way I go there - I disappear first.....


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just reviewed our local plan, posted online at the county website, and it doesn't list camps, just shelters. Also, I couldn't find any evac routes, and BTW, where would we evac to and what would cause an evacuation? 

There were some vague references to allocating supplies, protecting livestock, etc. but I could find nothing that would indicate a plan to confiscate private food stocks or farm animals.

I would think any plans to take weapons or private food stocks and animals would NOT be posted on the county site, but would be eyes only for certain members of local government.

The focus seems to be on natural disasters, with a passing mention of man-made acts. Maybe burying their heads in the sands, or again, don't want the general public to know there is a plan for an attack of some sort.

I don't think I am paranoid, I know they are hiding something!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I wouldn't get too paranoid over this, folks. As I stated, I worked in this field for a bit about the time all the new federal guidelines and mandates came about. I would suggest those of you that are interested take a look at the National Incident Management System (NIMS). Its on-line. Check the FEMA site. Some state emergency management sites probably link to it.

NIMS is the construct as to how emergency resources are to be allocated and used during an "event of national consequence" beginning with local government, through state government, and up to the feds. People interested in that stuff might find it both interesting and enlightening. It will probably put most of you to sleep.

Every locality does not have, or need, an evac plan. Before you make an evac plan, you first have to have identified something that may need evacuating from. For me, there really are only two things I can think of off the top of my head that would require evacuation of the populace en mass - a radiological event such as from a nuclear plant and an approaching major hurricane. That narrows it down quite a bit.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Our local evac plan will have the hoards going right past my house!!:gaah::gaah::gaah:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> I wouldn't get too paranoid over this, folks. As I stated, I worked in this field for a bit about the time all the new federal guidelines and mandates came about. I would suggest those of you that are interested take a look at the National Incident Management System (NIMS). Its on-line. Check the FEMA site. Some state emergency management sites probably link to it.
> 
> NIMS is the construct as to how emergency resources are to be allocated and used during an "event of national consequence" beginning with local government, through state government, and up to the feds. People interested in that stuff might find it both interesting and enlightening. It will probably put most of you to sleep.
> 
> Every locality does not have, or need, an evac plan. Before you make an evac plan, you first have to have identified something that may need evacuating from. For me, there really are only two things I can think of off the top of my head that would require evacuation of the populace en mass - a radiological event such as from a nuclear plant and an approaching major hurricane. That narrows it down quite a bit.


I agree ...

I also worked in pub ed (Public Education) on the fire(fighter) side. (Crap ... I just told everyone, "I worked for the gobberment!" )


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

I want to know where the routes and "shelters" (read camps for controlling masses?) are so I can avoid them! If they have folks evacuating on one route, I will be sure to find an alternate.


----------



## revolt1776 (Mar 13, 2012)

Google it!


----------



## revolt1776 (Mar 13, 2012)

sewserious said:


> I want to know where the routes and "shelters" (read camps for controlling masses?) are so I can avoid them! If they have folks evacuating on one route, I will be sure to find an alternate.


I dont think you would want to go to a fema camp! Once your in one you may never get out alive! Do some research on them, you will be surprised!


----------



## Chr0nos (Feb 28, 2012)

revolt1776 said:


> Google it!


I wouldn't trust Google results on that one. The "FEMA" camp near me is a brownfield, with no buildings on it, and not usable for anything.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

All the FEMA camps I been ta are nothin more then storage facilities fer regional emergency supplies. Yeah, lots a security so somebody don't walk off with the millions a dollars worth a stuff stored there.

Have yet ta find any hard eveidence what points ta lockin up the masses. Perty involved in emergency management an we ain't got nothin in any plans fer that.


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> All the FEMA camps I been ta are nothin more then storage facilities fer regional emergency supplies. Yeah, lots a security so somebody don't walk off with the millions a dollars worth a stuff stored there.
> 
> Have yet ta find any hard eveidence what points ta lockin up the masses. Perty involved in emergency management an we ain't got nothin in any plans fer that.


Saw some of this on the net, so you know it's true, they had pictures of the FEMA death camp in Nashville posted. It's the juvenile detention center. Also passed FEMA death train on the way to the range this morning, Nissan is apparently using it to haul cars as a cover though.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

beansbullets said:


> Saw some of this on the net, so you know it's true, they had pictures of the FEMA death camp in Nashville posted. It's the juvenile detention center. Also passed FEMA death train on the way to the range this morning, Nissan is apparently using it to haul cars as a cover though.


you *do* realize we have no sarcasm font, right?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

The problem (threat) is not just a FEMA camp, it can also be an *area* issue.

During the back-to-back floods last September, our county Sheriff's office was inundated with city people from NJ who evacted to our very small county because city officials in their hometowns told them we were the official evacuation location.

Funny thing -- our county officials knew nothing about it and certainly were not prepared. In fact, since our county is so sparsely populated, we could not possible fund police, bricks n mortar, food, and other necessities for a large influx.

Fortunately, we saw hundreds, not thousands or tens of thousands of refugees as could be the case with a nuke event, etc. That would, sad to say, be a lock'n load scenario, because lots of people would get real desparate real fast.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

beansbullets said:


> Saw some of this on the net, so you know it's true, they had pictures of the FEMA death camp in Nashville posted. It's the juvenile detention center. Also passed FEMA death train on the way to the range this morning, Nissan is apparently using it to haul cars as a cover though.


You're joking right?Please say you're joking so I won't have to call you a tactitard mall ninja zombie prepper.

Really dude.the net is full of more horse squeeze than the lamestream media talking heads.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I agree ...
> 
> I also worked in pub ed (Public Education) on the fire(fighter) side. (Crap ... I just told everyone, "I worked for the gobberment!" )


It's ok Andi, we know you're just here to help. 

I think I'm in good shape. I live on an island, nobody's going to want to come here and even if they did I strongly suspect some of the locals might close down the one road on and off the island. Not sure of course of any real plan, just a guess.

Take care,
Moose


----------



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah FEMA site's usage is very broad. They're used to help people during emergencies but they can be used for more nefarious things as well. I think it just depends on the situation whether or not you'd want to go to one. Just make sure you scout it out before you show up and ask them to point you to the buffet.


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

Magus said:


> You're joking right?Please say you're joking so I won't have to call you a tactitard mall ninja zombie prepper.
> 
> Really dude.the net is full of more horse squeeze than the lamestream media talking heads.


The article is on the net claiming FEMA death camp, but recognized the place as the juv det center. I just thought the whole thing was funny. The site went on to talk about FEMA death trains with pictures of the prison cars, aka covered car haulers. Currently involved in a masters program research project on preppers. Have read all the posts but seem to draw some odd reactions if I engage on this site. You jump on me for making fun of an article on FEMA death camp that doesn't exist but there is a guy on here telling people eating trees is good for them. I personally have been through some very intensive military survival training and eating trees never came up. Now I have to admit I am not blog savvy, missed that boat completely with the last 10 years of deployments, so help me understand. Did my comment not scream sarcasm?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

horseman09 said:


> Funny thing -- our county officials knew nothing about it and certainly were not prepared. In fact, since our county is so sparsely populated, we could not possible fund police, bricks n mortar, food, and other necessities for a large influx.


Old trick of (substandard) management: you don't really need to know what is going on as long as you have an answer when people ask. Doesn't have to be a correct answer, either, as long as you can unload the problem on to someone else.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> I wouldn't get too paranoid over this, folks. As I stated, I worked in this field for a bit about the time all the new federal guidelines and mandates came about. I would suggest those of you that are interested take a look at the National Incident Management System (NIMS). Its on-line. Check the FEMA site. Some state emergency management sites probably link to it.
> 
> NIMS is the construct as to how emergency resources are to be allocated and used during an "event of national consequence" beginning with local government, through state government, and up to the feds. People interested in that stuff might find it both interesting and enlightening. It will probably put most of you to sleep.


Ugh... you are NOT kidding; it WILL put you to sleep!

We had two days of NIMS stuff during training, and we have to complete the classes on the FEMA website to be considered for promotion.

As for being worried about FEMA.... I assure everyone, you have nothing to fear from those clowns. If there is a federal agency that is a bigger cluster-f*ck than FEMA, I've never seen it. Those guys couldn't "manage" their way out of a wet paper bag with a sawzall, a blowtorch, and a guide dog. FEMA is a good idea that never got off the ground properly, and has become a perfect example of "too many chiefs, not enough indians". They are so hung up on red tape and procedure, they need to file a form in triplicate and get approval from Congress before they can wipe their own @$$es.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Turtle said:


> If there is a federal agency that is a bigger cluster-f*ck than FEMA, I've never seen it.


the NRC (Nuclear Regulatory Commission) is a pretty close second... that's pretty scary :gaah:


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

beansbullets said:


> The article is on the net claiming FEMA death camp, but recognized the place as the juv det center. I just thought the whole thing was funny. The site went on to talk about FEMA death trains with pictures of the prison cars, aka covered car haulers. Currently involved in a masters program research project on preppers. Have read all the posts but seem to draw some odd reactions if I engage on this site. You jump on me for making fun of an article on FEMA death camp that doesn't exist but there is a guy on here telling people eating trees is good for them. I personally have been through some very intensive military survival training and eating trees never came up. Now I have to admit I am not blog savvy, missed that boat completely with the last 10 years of deployments, so help me understand. Did my comment not scream sarcasm?


Dry humor requires a receptive audience and one that appreciates the complex interplay of words... Also you are trying to apply logic, through humor, to an illogical subject.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I know to rely on my own stores and to bug out when the masses start pouring into the area.


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> I know to rely on my own stores and to bug out when the masses start pouring into the area.


Exactly. =]


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Those who have found them can you give search words LOL 
I have tried ...maybe I am just really in the middle of nothing. Everything overlooks this lil corner of the country.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

beansbullets said:


> You jump on me for making fun of an article on FEMA death camp that doesn't exist but there is a guy on here telling people eating trees is good for them.


First, I did not see the post "jumping on you," rather I saw a tongue in cheek response about the lack of a sarcasm font which I found rather funny, as I did your original post.

Second, I don't know about _Eating_ trees, but I do know that a tea made from white willow bark is a very good remedy for a headache...

I think if we all lightened up just a little bit and stopped taking ourselves so seriously, we'd all be better off.


----------

